# Serbian (BCS): birthday



## ccile_18

SRETAN RODZENDAN MILANE. HVALA ZA SVE šTO RADIš ZANAS. ZA STANDARD, ILI IVA IVEKOM DRUCOM MJESTI PUNO SREćE U BUDUćNOSTI, TI TO ZASLUžUJEš

I search for someone to correct this text and eventually write it in serbian(cyrillic)
Je cherche quelqu'un pour corriger ce texte et éventuellement l'écrire en serbe(cyrillic)
Cerco qualcuno per fare la correzione di questo testo e forse scriverlo in Serbo(cirillic)

Initial text ; Happy Birthday Milan! Thanks for all you do for us. Here at Standard(football team) or somewhere else, good luck for ths future, you deserve it.
Texte initial : Joyeux anniversaire Milan! Merci pour tout ce que tu fais pour nous. Ici au Standard ou ailleurs, bonne chance pour la suite, tu le mérites.
Testo : Felice compleanno Milan! Grazie per tutto quello che fai per noi. Qua allo Standard o altrove, bocca lupo per il seguito, lo meriti.

Grazie tutti, thanks everybody, merci à tous!!!!


----------



## Athaulf

ccile_18 said:


> SRETAN RODZENDAN MILANE. HVALA ZA SVE šTO RADIš ZANAS. ZA STANDARD, ILI IVA IVEKOM DRUCOM MJESTI PUNO SREćE U BUDUćNOSTI, TI TO ZASLUžUJEš
> 
> I search for someone to correct this text and eventually write it in serbian(cyrillic)
> Je cherche quelqu'un pour corriger ce texte et éventuellement l'écrire en serbe(cyrillic)
> Cerco qualcuno per fare la correzione di questo testo e forse scriverlo in Serbo(cirillic)
> 
> Initial text ; Happy Birthday Milan! Thanks for all you do for us. Here at Standard(football team) or somewhere else, good luck for ths future, you deserve it.
> Texte initial : Joyeux anniversaire Milan! Merci pour tout ce que tu fais pour nous. Ici au Standard ou ailleurs, bonne chance pour la suite, tu le mérites.
> Testo : Felice compleanno Milan! Grazie per tutto quello che fai per noi. Qua allo Standard o altrove, bocca lupo per il seguito, lo meriti.
> 
> Grazie tutti, thanks everybody, merci à tous!!!!



Since nobody from is Serbia responding, I'll try to pull it off :

Сретан рођендан, Милане! Хвала за све што радиш за нас. Овде у Стандарду или на неком другом месту, пуно среће у будућности! Ти то заслужујеш.

Sretan rođendan, Milane! Hvala za sve što radiš za nas. Ovde u Standardu ili na nekom drugom mestu, puno sreće u budućnosti! Ti to zaslužuješ. 


If you're going to write it in Latin without diacritics, write "dj" in place of "đ" ("rodjendan"), and otherwise just omit them.


----------



## ccile_18

Thanks a lot. It was very important for me!!! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## natasha2000

Just a tiny note. If you write to Serbian guy, than it is better to write *Srećan (Срећан)*, and not *Sretan*, even though he will understand both of them. Sretan is a word used rather by Croats than by Serbs...


----------



## Athaulf

natasha2000 said:


> Just a tiny note. If you write to Serbian guy, than it is better to write *Srećan (Срећан)*, and not *Sretan*, even though he will understand both of them. Sretan is a word used rather by Croats than by Serbs...



Yeah, I forgot about that one.  However, does _sretan_ really sound alien in Serbia? _Srećan_ definitely sounds alien in Croatia, but I thought that _sretan_ was OK on both sides.


----------



## natasha2000

Athaulf said:


> Yeah, I forgot about that one.  However, does _sretan_ really sound alien in Serbia? _Srećan_ definitely sounds alien in Croatia, but I thought that _sretan_ was OK on both sides.


 
hehe... Unfortunately, no... 
It sounds so "croatian", just like vlak, kruh and bok... 

Some malicious tongues can also come out with this one as a reason for not saying sretan: Do you say sreTa or SreĆa?


----------



## Yoseep

natasha2000 said:


> hehe... Unfortunately, no...
> It sounds so "croatian", just like vlak, kruh and bok...
> 
> Some malicious tongues can also come out with this one as a reason for not saying sretan: Do you say sreTa or SreĆa?



you're wrong Nataša. Serbs who live in parts of Bosnia (most notably RS and Eastern Hercegovina) as well as the Serbs from Croatia use also the word "sreTan".

I personally know a couple of them who confirmed this to me.


----------



## natasha2000

Yoseep said:


> you're wrong Nataša. Serbs who live in parts of Bosnia (most notably RS and Eastern Hercegovina) as well as the Serbs from Croatia use also the word "sreTan".
> 
> I personally know a couple of them who confirmed this to me.


 
I am talking about the Serbian spoken in Serbia.


I cannot make any difference between a Serb from Bosnia and a Bosnian just by speech, or a Serb from Croatia and a Croat. Yo can?

If they grew up in a environment who speaks a certain kind of dialect, they simply cannot speak Serbian as it is spoken in Serbia only because they are Serbs. If they could, they would be a miracle children, don't you think so?


----------

